# Miracle Gro Controlled Release Plant Food Tablets



## Jon1706 (20 Apr 2010)

Hi everyone, I have seen these been used with Akadama but as anyone used these with cat litter. The reason is i would like to put a layer of ferts under the cat litter and on top of the peat moss an carbon. I was going to use TPN+ root tabs but this will cost to much and then I saw these been used with the Akadama. After looking on the internet I found a little bit out about them, each tab is 5gm and the NPK is  10-11-18. The thing is I was just wondering if they be safe to use as I know the cat litter has a high CEC (cation exchange capacity) so it can absorb nutrients and release them over time,any info would be great 
Jon
Ps I am hoping to keep this a low tech tank with no co2 and just 6ml of TNP+ a weekly


----------



## dw1305 (21 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
These should be all right, although "Osmocote" (have a look through the threads) may be better.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Apr 2010)

the cat litter will also work in a similar way to akadama as they both have high CEC (great for Bonsai too), just the cat litter is tougher and doesnt crumble as easily.  i actually thought the miracle grow tabs were the same as osmocote from the ones ive seen in garden centres.


----------



## Jon1706 (21 Apr 2010)

Thank you dw and stuworrall. The reason I asked is my local garden centre as a offer on at the moment and they are Â£3 a pack thats why i was wondering if they would be ok a lot cheaper then the TNP+ tabs lol


----------

